# Keine Icons bei .htaccess Directory Listing



## Weitdenker (19. Sep. 2009)

Mein Server läuft nach dem HowTo "Der Perfekte Server - Debian Lenny (Debian 5.0) [ISPConfig 3]. 
Ich verwende auf einem VServer eine .htaccess Datei mit dem Eintrag:


```
Options +Indexes
IndexOptions +FancyIndexing
```
Um Directory Listing einzuschalten. Dies Funktioniert auch sehr gut, doch leider sind die Grafiken wie 
Datei- oder Verzeichnisicons nicht zu sehen. Die Icons sind dabei nach
www.meinedomain.de/usr/share/apache2/icons/folder.gif verknüpft.

Wie stelle ich jedoch die verbindung richtig her damit die Icons zu sehen sind? Hat einer vielleicht eine Idee?


----------



## Till (21. Sep. 2009)

Kannst Du denn die Icons über die URL: http://www.meinedomain.de/usr/share/apache2/icons/folder.gif aufrufen?


----------



## Weitdenker (21. Sep. 2009)

Leider nicht. Die Icons liegen schon unter usr/share/apache2/icons/folder.gif aber das ist natürlich das Hauptverzeichnis. Die Seite liegt unter: var/www/clients/client1/web1/web


----------

